# Basic Close Quarters Shooting for Law Enforcement



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

A new Police Officers Safety Association (POSA) video training program--Basic Close Quarters Shooting for Law Enforcement--is now available online.

The 94 minute program is available for viewing or download by law enforcement officers at POSA's website,www.posai.org free of charge.

This video covers the essentials of close quarters shooting techniques--the techniques you are most likely to use. Covered are fundamental techniques, target-focused shooting, empty-hands integration, and lots more. Drills to develop these skills are also included.

A DVD is also available for a nominal donation of $5.00 (to cover duplication and shipping), using the DVD order form available on the website.

Sign-in with your policeone.com membership is needed to verify law enforcement status.

If you view/download the program, or order it on DVD, please drop us an email with your comments.

Respectfully, 
David Kenik
POSA Executive Director


----------

